# Coffee Addicts unite!



## Lon (Aug 6, 2010)

I put it in the off topic because its clearly unhealthy ^^

so... who is addicted to coffee here? 

i can say i have no serious addiction to it, i drink very unregularly, sometimes months without and when i feel like it i get to 2-3 for enjoyment. usually when i'm working a job or doing something else i want at least 3-4 small mugs a day, and if you're on tour/on a festival theres just nothing that beats a piping cup of coffee on a cold morning...


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm having me a coffee right now.

I had a great coffee maker at my old flat, but when I had to move back into my Dad's there was no room for it


----------



## Baco (Aug 6, 2010)

I love a cup from time to time. I bought myself a Saeco coffee maker that also makes cappuccino among other variations, mmm, lovely


----------



## Nublet (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not drinking as much as I used too. Could drink 6+ cups a day before when I was unemployed and not doing anything special but now I try to cut down cause it'll kill my teeth and my sleep


----------



## BabUShka (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not addicted.. But I drink a lot of coffee these days. So sign me up..


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2010)

count me in


----------



## jymellis (Aug 6, 2010)

i drink 3 pots of coffee a day  i have always drank coffee but since i quit alcohol i drink alot more. i love the stuff!!


----------



## Nickthebogan (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in. Coffee is good. None of this modern day super creamed, super flavoured shite though.


----------



## IDLE (Aug 6, 2010)

Why yes I will have a spot of sugar in my TEA!


----------



## Baco (Aug 6, 2010)

I could use a good one, now. The coffee at work is terrible


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 6, 2010)

I usually have anywhere between 3 and 9 cups a day. 2 creams, no sugar.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 6, 2010)

I drink 3 cups a day. Black. Hmmm


----------



## D0mn8r (Aug 6, 2010)

Used to drink Tea at least 8 cups a day, often more..... since I moved to Canada though, its all about the coffee.



Its the Crack Cocaine they put in the coffee at Tim Hortons!


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 6, 2010)

I've already had about 8 cups but , I usually have had more by now.


----------



## oneiromancer (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, and I thought I was addicted  I usually only have 1 a day, but I get pretty bad headaches if I don't get meh coffeh.


----------



## Green_jelly88 (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't drink coffee, but I have a terrible caffeine problem nevertheless. Way too much Coke and diet energy drinks. But hey man, at least I'm not a smoker and I'm not a heavy drinker either.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 6, 2010)

Present 

About to brew up a pot of Colombian Supremo


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 6, 2010)

Was I summoned? 

One cup every morning usually, on school or work days 
then later on it changes, total of 3-4 a day I'd say.... math or physics test might increase it lol. 

besides, a cup of coffee and a cold, winter morning is divine 

EDIT: coming to think of it really, I don't know if it can be counted as addiction really. I have easily went through periods of no coffee which lasted even 2 weeks at times, so don't know if it really counts.... but still~


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi. My name is Dan and I'm a coffee-holic....

I'n not addicted in the sense that I need large quantities throughout the day, but if I don't have at least one big cup of black bold coffee in the morning, my head will be hurting by lunchtime and I turn into an irritable a-hole . So yea, I need it in the morning...


----------



## matty2fatty (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm here

I do about 3 cups a day, not usually any after around 3 oclock or i won't sleep well. I should stop though, I spend about 6 bucks a day on coffee...it adds up at the end of the month


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 6, 2010)

My Dad should be posting here. lol. 


I like coffee once in a while from Starbucks (rarely), I really like to have coffee in the morning (if I have it) with peace and quiet, and read my bible or get on SS.org or if it's freezing cold going to school I might grab some.

I don't have it as often because my Dad just has those VIA packs from Starbucks and doesn't make a pot of it.  

But once in a while he'll make one just for me.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 6, 2010)

I drink one or 2 a day at least, but oddly enough I don't seem to be addicted... I can still easily go a few days without it. But then again I'm the same with smoking, alcohol etc... I smoke regularly too and have for a few years but I still have no problem being without.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 6, 2010)

I wouldn't consider myself addicted because there are some days I don't have coffee. I just fucking love the taste of a good coffee. My parents were in Cuba at the beginning of April and brought home two huge bags of beans. I'm not even half-way through the second one yet. I always go for beans and grind them at home. I have drip filters and press mugs (yes, mugs that have a lid press). I need an aeropress. someone buy me one!

I like a good macchiato and mochaccino (spellings may differ depending on location/cafe), but I just love coffee. With some brands I prefer dark roasts, but other companies have solid medium roasts. My main coffee place is Just Us! There's a place that has some good Intelligenstia coffee as well, but the atmosphere in Just Us! rules. Even other cafe employees go there.

If you're ever in Nova Scotia, I will take you to a Just Us! and buy you as much coffee as you handle. I prefer the one on Spring Garden because I know most of the employees there. They all fucking rule and are all attractive. I recently started trying their single origin coffees and they're fucking delicious. They are brewed on the spot (ala drip filters). Honduras Raos is some delicious.

People will argue over whether or not other places are better, but everything about Just Us! rules, including the food (I've only had the vegan stuff, but heard good things about the rest).


----------



## CentaurPorn (Aug 6, 2010)

I love coffee. But I try to drink no more than a cup a day. I have been completely spoiled by a small espresso bar that roasts in house daily and I can't drink anything else anymore. It is the only place I have had coffee that tastes as delicious as freshly roasted beans smell.

At home we got rid of our coffee maker for a press and buy all of our beans there roasted daily and it is as close as I can get without spending $2000 on a real espresso machine.

If you have never tried Fresh coffee...don't...you can't go back.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 6, 2010)

even though i´m known as "that guy who really loves coffee", and even though i sometimes make really strong brews with lots of milk, just to get a caffeine kick, i don´t really drink alot of coffee. a couple cups a day usually, and i can go days without it with no negative effects or whatever. sometimes i binge on the stuff though (like now, when i´m in the studio recording drums)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 6, 2010)

I like my coffee my coffee how I like my music, excessively strong and powerful, with the ability to make mere mortals wail in despair!! 

I start my day with about a 1/2 pot of coffee, industrial strength.
Because at 5:45AM I need the caffeinated equivalent of a kick in the nuts. 

Back in my senior year I used to drink anywhere from 12-16 cups a day!! 
(I was the java version of a chain smoker )

I don't do that anymore, for obvious reasons. 

 We need a coffee lovers group NOW!!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 6, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> FRESH POTS!!!!1!11!!


 

Not so different from my senior year... sadly.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 6, 2010)

I drink like a liter per day in the work.really bad coffee, is almost not coffee...


----------



## KenAncients (Aug 6, 2010)

Everyday I get an Iced Grande one pump white mocha Americano with a splash of half and half. If i don't have my coffee, I won't have a good day.


----------



## KenAncients (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh, and I own an overpriced esspresso machine lol.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 6, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;2089973 said:


> I drink like a liter per day in the work.really bad coffee, is almost not coffee...


Burnt? Or is it the "brown-water-pretending-it's-coffee" routine?

You should grab on o' these for the workplace.


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 6, 2010)

my dear old friend-strong black coffee, it's what's for breakfast 

coffee ice cream is killer too 

Shad


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 7, 2010)

KenAncients said:


> Oh, and I own an overpriced esspresso machine lol.


 Jealousy consumes me.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 7, 2010)

I fucking love coffee. I'm drinking coffee right now.

I'll post pictures later that also help prove Canadians swear more. Everything is labeled. Fucking Coffee Machines. Big-Ass Motherfucker. Not-So-Big-Ass Motherfucker. Fucking Coffee Cuntainer.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 7, 2010)

Worst coffee I ever had was in the US. I don't know if it's a generalization, but everywhere I bought coffee, excluding starbucks, the coffee tasted like watery shit. STRONG COFFEE FTW!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 7, 2010)

*STARBUCKS IST KRIEG!!!!*


----------



## Lon (Aug 7, 2010)

i once had the madest version of caffeine flash from starbucks... i walked up to the sales guy ("barista" ^^) and asked him for the stronges blackest and most awesomest coffee he has, price doesn't matter because i was already awake 36 hours and had another 24 to go... so he mixed some ugly ass filter coffee with like 6 or 8 of those caffeine shots, and i didn't know if it was the horrible taste or the life threatening dosage that kept me running the next few hours but it was crazy...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 7, 2010)

^I like ordering a "coffee of the day" with 2-6 extra shots of espresso depending on how 'wired' I need to be.


----------



## Zugster (Aug 7, 2010)

If I don't get coffee by 11am I get a headache. Addicted? Yup. Bad for you? Hard to say.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 7, 2010)

Definite addict right here. I work from 8am-5pm, and during that time I generally have 3-5 good sized cups of black coffee. If I had my druthers, I wouldn't drink it black. But no way I'm having that many cups of coffee with sugar and cream and whatnot.


----------



## Swarth (Aug 7, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i drink 3 pots of coffee a day  i have always drank coffee but since i quit alcohol i drink alot more. i love the stuff!!



Same.


----------



## Origin (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll have a cup 8-10 hours into a shift if I need it, otherwise it's green tea all day every day...perpetually


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 8, 2010)

i love coffee! i dunno why but everynight i have to have some when i was in high school id have 2-3 a night. trying to cut back though


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2010)

Got the Mrs. brewin' me up a pot as I type this


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 8, 2010)

Lon said:


> i once had the madest version of caffeine flash from starbucks... i walked up to the sales guy ("barista" ^^) and asked him for the stronges blackest and most awesomest coffee he has, price doesn't matter because i was already awake 36 hours and had another 24 to go... so he mixed some ugly ass filter coffee with like 6 or 8 of those caffeine shots, and i didn't know if it was the horrible taste or the life threatening dosage that kept me running the next few hours but it was crazy...



that's awesome!

a life threatening dosage would be more than you would be physically able to consume though, but still


----------



## Lon (Aug 8, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> that's awesome!
> 
> a life threatening dosage would be more than you would be physically able to consume though, but still


i was tempted to ask him for the blackest coffe which is blacker than the blackest black times infinity... but my chances that he didn't get it were to high ^^


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 8, 2010)

Lon said:


> i was tempted to ask him for the blackest coffe which is blacker than the blackest black times infinity... but my chances that he didn't get it were to high ^^



hahah! if i wanted the ultimate cup of coffee... black... i would say something like "I WANT IT SO BLACK THAT NO LIGHT ESCAPES IT! I WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE SOMEONE USED THE CROP TOOL IN PHOTOSHOP AND CUT OUT THE INSIDE OF MY FUCKING CUP!!!"

in reality, it would be more and more brown and creamy, since it would be thicker 

i would love to try a super - consentrated uber-espresso with humongous amounts of caffeine, except mixed with lots of milk and chocolate stuff. yummeh! it would taste awesome, yet it would smash your fucking brain through the boundaries of motherfucking time!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 8, 2010)

Fuck cream. Fuck sugar.

BLACKEST OF BLACKS TIMES INFINITY!


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 8, 2010)

I enjoy a few nice cups of Maxwell House in the morning. It takes like caramel shit by the 3rd cup, but I'm poor hence no premium bean!

On that note, someone told me that McDonalds has the best coffee available out of the fast food joints, surpassing the quality of starbucks, tim hortons ect. Is there any truth to this? Last time I tried it was pretty good. A large coffee at McDicks' is friggin' massive!!

Also, is it true that black coffee has a lower amount of caffeine than lighter blends?


----------



## JoeyBattle (Aug 8, 2010)

Never one to trust alarm clocks  so This weekend I worked 9-1 saturday and 8-1 today (sunday) at tim hortons haha. Thursday night I had a usual sleep, friday I tried to go to bed around 3am I was still sitting there paranoid my alarm clock wouldn't work and I would sleep through my shift (I've done this many times). So I said screw it, made a pot of coffee, drank it all and stayed up the whole night and worked in the morning. All went well and I got home at 1, sat around for a bit, and fell asleep at 3. I woke up at 8 ( 5 hours of sleep) and browsed the interwebs when I tried to tell myself I was going to sleep and sure enough.. I was still awake so I brewed another pot of coffee and went to work at 8. Finished at 1, came home, saw this thread, thought I would share my story of almost 48 hours off 5 hours of sleep and 2 pots of coffee


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 8, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> "I WANT IT SO BLACK THAT *NO LIGHT ESCAPES IT!* I WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE SOMEONE USED THE CROP TOOL IN PHOTOSHOP AND CUT OUT THE INSIDE OF MY FUCKING CUP!!!"


The best part of of wakin' up is black hole in your cup.



MF_Kitten said:


> in reality, it would be more and more brown and creamy, since it would be thicker


I would still kickass though.



MF_Kitten said:


> i would love to try a super - consentrated uber-espresso with humongous amounts of caffeine, except mixed with lots of milk and chocolate stuff. yummeh! it would taste awesome, yet it would smash your fucking brain through the boundaries of motherfucking time!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 8, 2010)

right_to_rage said:


> I enjoy a few nice cups of Maxwell House in the morning. It takes like caramel shit by the 3rd cup, but I'm poor hence no premium bean!
> 
> On that note, someone told me that McDonalds has the best coffee available out of the fast food joints, surpassing the quality of starbucks, tim hortons ect. Is there any truth to this? Last time I tried it was pretty good. A large coffee at McDicks' is friggin' massive!!
> 
> Also, is it true that black coffee has a lower amount of caffeine than lighter blends?



1: somehow i doubt mcdonald's has a quality selection of beans and stuff like starbucks. they use really good stuff.

2: coffee being black only means it's just water and coffee. add milk and it's no longer black. how much coffee there is VS the water content is what defines it's strength. more grounds vs water = stronger coffee. so you could make a sickly caffeinated mocha latte or whatever, while having a bitter and black-as-fuck coffee that is barely above a coke. it's all about what bean you use and how strong you make it. a good bean is usually smoother, so it doesn't taste as hard and bitter. how roasted it is has alot to do with it too. a darker roast will have more of that burnt flavour and less bitterness and edge, but will have less caffeine too. a really light roast will have more caffeine, but will be more bitter, and will benefit more from sugar and milk or whatever.

i'm all for a good taste with a good kick myself, whatever that requires.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 8, 2010)

Coffee doesn't even keep me awake. It will perk me up a bit when I'm tired at work, but not enough that I crash a few hours later. I could drink four cups and go to sleep right after.

I could just live off of coffee and orange juice... and stirfry.



MF_Kitten said:


> 1: somehow i doubt mcdonald's has a quality selection of beans and stuff like starbucks. they use really good stuff.


 
He _did _say fast food joints. Starbucks isn't fast food.


----------



## Lon (Aug 9, 2010)

just drinkin a fresh cup of java, god i love coffee...


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 9, 2010)

I had starbucks last night! 

hmm... you, shall fetch me your universe's ultimate cup of coffee...

black.

you have 5 earth minutes.

make it perfect! 

(sorry guys, had to say it!)


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 9, 2010)

right_to_rage said:


> Also, is it true that black coffee has a lower amount of caffeine than lighter blends?



Espresso has less caffeine than a big cup of filter coffee. You're just drinking it quicker, and it's more concentrated so it feels like more. Black coffee's no stronger or weaker than white. 

I'm a coffee fiend. As an undergrad I kept a coffee machine in my room. Not in the kitchen, in my room. Right next to my bookshelf. Delicious coffee in the morning. And the afternoon. And the evening. And the early hours of the following morning. And it's 6 AM and I haven't gone to bed yet. Whoops. I drink less now, but still enough to stun a wildebeest before noon.


----------



## oneiromancer (Aug 9, 2010)

McDonald's coffee is and always will be awful. The iced coffee isn't bad, but their regular coffee is just rancid. I'm pretty sure they use the same coffee, they just started calling it "Premium Roast" to make people think it's something special. Blech ptui!



right_to_rage said:


> I enjoy a few nice cups of Maxwell House in the morning. It takes like caramel shit by the 3rd cup, but I'm poor hence no premium bean!
> 
> On that note, someone told me that McDonalds has the best coffee available out of the fast food joints, surpassing the quality of starbucks, tim hortons ect. Is there any truth to this? Last time I tried it was pretty good. A large coffee at McDicks' is friggin' massive!!
> 
> Also, is it true that black coffee has a lower amount of caffeine than lighter blends?


----------



## JBroll (Aug 10, 2010)

Starbucks is still not krieg. (Pay closer attention to their roasting tendencies and try a few more independent coffee shops... they're not as bad as some places, but at best they're still to coffee what Macaroni's is to Italian food.)

Varcolac... I'm not sure what you were talking about with that last post, but 'lighter blends' as in 'blends consisting primarily of less-roasted coffee' will tend to have more caffeine because less of it is destroyed in the roast. I'm also not sure what you're talking about with 'white coffee', though, so I may just be lost...

If you like coffee and aren't using a press pot, pick one up. If you are using a press pot, pick another one up in case I break into your house and can't find the one you normally use. Even if you don't like coffee, they're such versatile tools that everyone should have at least eight (and leave no fewer than three within view of a window in case of emergency).

Jeff


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 10, 2010)

JBroll said:


> If you like coffee and aren't using a press pot, pick one up. If you are using a press pot, pick another one up in case I break into your house and can't find the one you normally use. Even if you don't like coffee, they're such versatile tools that everyone should have at least eight (and leave no fewer than three within view of a window in case of emergency).
> 
> Jeff



i really really want one of those. i'm getting one when i get some money again, and i'm getting a coffee grinder as well. it's bean time!


----------



## jymellis (Aug 10, 2010)

on my second pot for today


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 10, 2010)

jymellis said:


> on my second pot for today



FRESH POOOOTS!


----------



## jymellis (Aug 10, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> FRESH POOOOTS!


 
im currently grinding and drinking the starbucks sumatran blend


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 10, 2010)

i drink so much coffee that it upsets my stomach 

i cant stand putting any contaminants in my coffee tho ie. milk and sugar....

i love it black


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 10, 2010)

I had a Just Us! Sumatra this morning. It was some fucking good.

I'm with Jeff on the press pots. I currently have one that is also a travel mug. It holds a lot of fucking coffee. At Just Us!, it costs 40 cents cheaper if you bring in your own mug, no matter what size it is. Getting that thing filled in the morning is amazing.

I think I need more press pots. I definitely need to get an AeroPress. My mom seems to think my coffee items are taking up too much space. Sucks for her.



cwhitey2 said:


> i drink so much coffee that it upsets my stomach


 
The only cure is more coffee...


----------



## JBroll (Aug 10, 2010)

I just don't get the Aeropress... it's not going to be like espresso, it's not going to get press-pot-style results with such a short brew time, and I'm not seeing how it's anything but a gimmick. Get a Bodum press pot.

Jeff


----------



## matt397 (Aug 10, 2010)

4th cup in hand.....I love coffee


----------



## Jinogalpa (Aug 10, 2010)

i use Nespresso, and it must be from outer space. Everyone who geht's into my apartment say here's always a good fragrance. 

don't count me as a heavy coffee drinker but i really enjoy a good cup 
No matter if it's a Cappuccino, Latte or Espresso.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 10, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> The only cure is more coffee...





i usually drink more, then i forget about it


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 13, 2010)

JBroll said:


> I just don't get the Aeropress... it's not going to be like espresso, it's not going to get press-pot-style results with such a short brew time, and I'm not seeing how it's anything but a gimmick. Get a Bodum press pot.
> 
> Jeff


 
Bodum is where it's at. The Aeropress just makes a good cup of Joe.

I'm getting a burr grinder. That's what I need.

I also have one of these:






It's older and more badass.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 13, 2010)

Those are burr grinders, so the quality of the grind will be great - the only difference you'll see is in not having to grind manually. (It might even be cheaper to rig up a power drill to crank that thing for you, assuming you have a power drill or a very good grinder - I wouldn't even think about a burr grinder cheaper than the Antigua, and something like a Rancilio Rocky will run between three and four hundred dollars.)

Jeff


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 13, 2010)

I am pretty sure the opening where the coffee beans go in is stuck. It's a little sliding piece of metal that won't budge even with pliers.

The Antigua is a perfect blender. I don't see why anyone would need a more expensive grinder.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 13, 2010)

As an Antigua owner I wish that it had finer grind settings (even the finest grind can be a little on the coarse side for espresso, and turkish is right out of the question), was easier to clean, and was a bit more even near the coarsest setting.

Jeff


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 13, 2010)

I switch between Coffee and Sugar Free Red Bull for my caffeine fix. At the moment Im doing the Starbucks thing. Only because I have about $75.00 in Starbucks gift cards from students and some family of mine for Christmas that I totally forgot I had. So lately Ive been having either the Bold Pick of the Day or sometimes Ill get a Grande Caramel Macchiato with skim and a triple or quad of espresso. But most often Ill go with the Bold Pick.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 13, 2010)

Starbucks does sell press pots... hint, hint...

Jeff


----------



## Krankguitarist (Aug 14, 2010)

Coffee addict right here.

I work at Starbucks. Get a free pound of beans every week. Not to mention the free drinks while I'm on the job...if I like the bold we've got on tap I'll go with that, if not I'll brew up an americano. Or five.

I like my coffee like I like my women. Drunk.


----------



## phatfil (Aug 14, 2010)

gotta have it every damn day, man. i love coffee. i just don't run right without it.


----------



## Lon (Aug 14, 2010)

had 5 cups today, and some ulong tea, and a redbull cola... still feel fine!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 16, 2010)

I had some wonderful Honduras RAOS (Regional de Agricultores Orgánicos de la Sierra) today. It was made on the spot in a cone drip filter.

If I end up leaving Nova Scotia, I am going to miss Just Us!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 19, 2010)

My girlfriend just returned from visiting her family in El Salvador. She brought me home two bags of coffee. I think I'll marry her.

I also have half a bag of Sumatra and three-quarters of a bag from Cuba. Mmmmmm...



Krankguitarist said:


> I'll brew up an americano. Or five.
> 
> I like my coffee like I like my women. Drunk.


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm addicted to this. Coffee from India. Contains Chicory which I think is missing from the other brands and hence the loss of that extra "kick"


----------



## JBroll (Aug 21, 2010)

If that comes pre-ground, do yourself a favor and add chicory yourself after grinding fresher beans... if you want a real kick, toss a small pinch of cayenne into the coffee after brewing.

Jeff


----------



## dumbledore (Sep 14, 2010)

A thread that grasps me in every way possible haha. 
I love my coffee, atleast 6 cups a day, destroys my sleep but i'm not too concerned about that, I seem to be awake when I need too!

Went out the other day, brought myself a cheeky coffee maker, wanted to take out a massive cupboard in my kitchen, so I replaced it with a built in coffee maker and it's brilliant!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 15, 2010)

Coffee.... hmmmm.....


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 15, 2010)

JBroll said:


> Varcolac... I'm not sure what you were talking about with that last post, but 'lighter blends' as in 'blends consisting primarily of less-roasted coffee' will tend to have more caffeine because less of it is destroyed in the roast. I'm also not sure what you're talking about with 'white coffee', though, so I may just be lost...


Black coffee = no milk. White coffee = with milk. Reading back on my post I may have mistook the original quote as referring to the finished beverage rather than the raw materials. Think we were both lost.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 19, 2010)

I like my coffee like I like my women... in me.

Uh, that didn't turn out how I wanted it... but it was supposed to mean I consume both. I think.


----------



## JBroll (Sep 19, 2010)

I like my coffee like I like my women - awkwardly discussed in inappropriate places on unrelated forums with unintended hints of sexual deviance.

Jeff


----------

